# A new variety of Paph. villosum described.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi all,

For those interested. The 4th of October the description of a new variety of _Paph_. _villosum_ was published:

_Paphiopedilum_ _villosum_ (LindL.) Stein var. _laichaunum_ Hai et Tuan

Further information at: http://www.orchidee.de/e-paper


All the best,

Rob Zuiderwijk


----------



## Hien (Oct 10, 2018)

interesting, from those photos in that article,
all of the villosum annamense on the internet are actually other varieties.
I would guess perhaps many of the varieties came from Vietnam? so they are all lumped into annamense.
Also the annamense 'Chuck Acker' seems to be Lai Chau ?

https://orchidee.de/neubeschreibungen/2018/10/Paphiopedilum_villosum.pdf


----------

